# colloidal silver????



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone give there goats collodial water?? does anyone drink it??


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Would you be giving it instead of antibiotics? That's about the only reason I would know to use it and none of my goats are sick right now.


----------

